#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Want to Teach in Thailand and get 100k baht per month? Goto Oman

## dirtydog

Why do so many TEFLers complain about their salaries when jobs like *this* are going for over 100k baht per month salary in Oman?

----------


## DrB0b

Hmm, how did you find out about that? How much of your time do you spend googling for "tefl + 100,000 Baht" (and why)?

----------


## dirtydog

B0b even you could probably get a Tefler job in Thailand and you aint even English, just trying to prove there is money in this teaching lark, hell, I'm tempted to buy a degree or 2 and apply  :Smile:

----------


## biggrtiggr

SHIT!!!   Missed my chance in life....... Married to a Thai; so no longer a BATCHELOR and therefore, certainly not a MASTER, even in my own house.

----------


## kingwilly

> Want to Teach in Thailand and get 100k baht per month? Goto Oman


Is Oman in thailand then?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I presume DD won't be teaching Geography in his new career...?

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Why do so many TEFLers complain about their salaries when jobs like *this* are going for over 100k baht per month salary in Oman?


And how far do you think 100k will take you in Oman......?  Especially if you like a drink.

But petrol is cheap there, I'll give you that.

----------


## mikehunt

> Why do so many TEFLers complain about their salaries when jobs like *this* are going for over 100k baht per month salary in Oman?


For the link provided ("http://www.ajarnjobspace.com/job-lmBiWg%3D%3D.htm" 69.89.31.84), my PeerGuardian tells me that the above site is a "scam site|rocketspeedtorrent.com"

----------


## traveler

I understand you can make some good coin in the ME, but I still think people are crazy to go there given the environment - it is risky altogether. Korea would probably be the better choice in contrast.

----------


## Thetyim

^^
Works no problem for me

----------


## mikehunt

> ^^Works no problem for me


I'm not saying the link doesn't work. I am saying that a piece of software that I use (PeerGuardian2), reports the site as being a "scam site|rocketspeedtorrent.com"

----------

